# No 5D Mark III on Novemeber 3 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/no-5d-mark-iii-on-novemeber-3-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/no-5d-mark-iii-on-novemeber-3-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/no-5d-mark-iii-on-novemeber-3-cr2/"></a></div>
<strong>Oh no!</strong>

I can hear the collective tears hitting the floor.</p>
<p>The recent rebates on the 5D Mark II have nothing to do with an imminent release of an updatedÃ‚ camera. They have more to do with selling lots of 5D Mark IIs. Iâ€™d expect rebates to be extended right through to Christmas (Dec 25).</p>
<p><strong>What is coming?

</strong>Two new video cameras are coming to us on November 3, 2011.</p>
<p><strong>What I think I know about them

</strong>One will be EF mount, the other will be PL mount. They will be both be higher end cameras, and could reach the price point of $10000+. It has also been suggested that the EF mount camera could fall under the â€œEOSâ€ banner.</p>
<p>Other <del>crazy</del> things Iâ€™ve heard about them?</p>
<p>One of them would have a square sensor and take 48mp still images. Iâ€™ll [CR1] that one.</p>
<p><strong>Noooooo, What about the 5D Mark III?

</strong>There is absolutely nothing, I mean nothing about a 5D Mark III being imminent. I have received the â€œno new DSLR in 2011″ line from 7-8 different sources. One source said if something is announced in 2011, it would be near the end of December for CES/PMA, but that was merely conjecture.</p>
<p>So no 1Ds4, 5D Mark III or the rumoured 6D (name guess) in 2011.</p>
<p>A curveball could still come, announcements for products can change. Just because they announce, it doesnâ€™t mean they have to ship anything.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## HTCahHTC (Sep 26, 2011)

I died inside when I saw the thread title. Really.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 26, 2011)

How many of you have been like this since the start of the year:

"Should I buy mk II or wait for the mk III?"

Well... buy the god damn camera if you need it 

And with a price tag of 10000 dollars or more for that video cam, it better be shooting native 4:2:2 with 4:4:4 through hdmi and an amazing noise handling, otherwise I sense that Sony will be rubbing their hands 

Did I mention how great a video cam the FS100 is... well, it is really great, and with an adapter it too will work with EF lenses.

Have fun waiting.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Sep 26, 2011)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

That is about all I can say.

Got to plan a new Christmas present to myself now...

Bother.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 26, 2011)

Questions: 

1. Any word about video-oriented EF lenses also being introduced?

2. How about the EF mount actually being a video-oriented derivative of that mount, which might also appear on new DSLRs? 

The blog writeup on LensRentals about the problems with using still lenses for video made a _big_ impression on me.


----------



## koolman (Sep 26, 2011)

My 2 cents. This is based on intuition only - I have no "inside info".

Canon is working on a real improvement in digital sensors/processors - something that will increase DR and enhance IQ in a substantial way. The new bodies will replace older bodies - as digital "rot" of older bodies is devastating. (The "must have" bodies from 2003-2005 that where priced > $3,500 have ZERO value today)

Once such a product is released - all existing products will suffer major drop in value. This is a new tech and Canon needs to get it right.

Hence, we are left "waiting" for this new tech to be ready for production - and meanwhile we are told that "nothing new in the immediate horizon" as not to torpedo existing canon sales.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2011)

> One of them would have a square sensor and take 48mp still images. Iâ€™ll [CR1] that one



This one seems totally contradictory & impossible.

Since HD is approx 2Mp, how a VIDEO based camera, would have a 48mp sensor for still, and would have good low light and good processing in video with this huge amount of pixels ?


----------



## photophreek (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like to believe that Canon is delaying release because of some amazing technology, but I'm having some doubts. I think after the Japanese earthquake and CNN deciding that the quake wasn't "Issue #1", North Americans placed the devastation in the back of their collective minds. The quake has probably unleased more production problems for Canon, Nikon, Epson and all of them then we realize. It's not that simple to relocate manufacturing plants to other countries in a few months to produce highly technical products with local manpower. 

I'm really not surprised at this news and I think people should brace themselves for possibly a mid to Q4 2012 5D III announcement with availability in late 2012/early 2013. The 5D III will certainly be after the 1Ds Mk IV. The IDs III has DIGIC III and needs immediate attention by Canon. Canon needs their pro shooters to sell all those "big whites" they just released. In addition, don't think that Nikon will jump the gun on releasing any of their bodies. They're probably experiencing the same problems. For what it's worth - my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 26, 2011)

> No 5D Mark III on *Novemeber* 3



Big typo.

Anyway, I think the fantabulous Nikon J1 & V1 forced Canon to go back to the drawing board. How to add more body colors and how to sustain 60fps for 0.5sec. is at the top of the agenda. :


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 26, 2011)

No marketing department in their right mind would leak that info anyway since they're still trying to sell off all the existing 5D2 stock, otherwise nobody would buy the "old model" and just wait for the availability of the new one. Rebates are one way to move all that stock.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 26, 2011)

You know what, this is fine; really it is. Think about it, several VERY intelligent (not me hehe) people have noted on some of the 'where is it?' threads why it doesn't make sense to rush something out, or why something else would be more appropriate to be released . . . that, and, well it's not personal guys.

So why is it fine? Well, since it pretty much makes sense, it's a lot better than getting all of these bored sociopaths that post their wishlists and e-mail them as rumors. That sort of thing is getting ALL of us antsy. (Maybe they've gone back to making up rumors about Apple's next product and are leaving us be for some time).

We're still in a really uncertain place worldwide financially -- companies have to make all the right moves (most of us have a vested interest in Canon continuing to do DSLR business, no?)
Keep in mind, that the hold up on this body could simply be quality adjustments -- yes, everyone wants X or more Y or something else, but if the camera is almost the same thing but just takes much better pictures . . . that's a huge improvement.

Just my opinion, worth the price paid 



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>So no 1Ds4, 5D Mark III or the rumo*u*red 6D (name guess) in 2011.</p>


 ;D EEK, your 'Canadian' seems to be sticking out!


----------



## kubelik (Sep 26, 2011)

frankly, I don't classify the 5DIII as "delayed", since Canon has never promised a timeline that they were supposed to meet with the production and delivery.

I've brought up a few times the fact that I believe that as the technology matures, the refresh-and-release cycle of cameras will slow down. the same has happened for other tech-industries. look at gaming, where the Xbox 360 and PS3 are over two years overdue for an update, if you were to follow their original release cycle. their technology at this point is even vastly inferior to what you can build into a PC gaming rig at this point. the simple fact of the matter is, however, that these venerable old systems are very good systems still, and for many consumers, they are also good enough.

I believe canon has plenty of room to grow with its top-of-the-line DSLRs but they can afford to take their time doing it. and please, the "Nikon-is-going-to-dominate-Canon-with-a-D4" line doesn't work until Nikon actually brings out a D4 ... to my knowledge, it looks like Nikon is also taking their sweet time because again, the market can afford to wait.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Sep 26, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
> 
> That is about all I can say.
> 
> ...



All I want for xmas is for Canon to service their existing bonehead mistakes and release a firmware update to fix the stupid AGC on my t2i.


----------



## armando (Sep 26, 2011)

digital rev had the same feeling.

This is why the 5d MKIII is going to be something of an upgrade that we are going to have to just wait out, it has to fill some big shoes of it's predecessor and what we expect, kinda reminds me of how blizzard takes the longest time to make it's games Starcraft / Diablo.

The 5d MKII is a crazy great camera; think the biggest upgrade for me to have is (skipping MP's to be honest)

1.) EVF viewfinder
2.) Bigger flip any direction HD screen
- extra -
XLR input with phantom power & an audio-output to monitor audio while recording (built in)
3.) Slow-Mo Video setting + more Cinema style settings 
4.) Canon Professional Video editing software be nice too bundled in.


----------



## Harley (Sep 26, 2011)

Feeling pretty good about that 7D purchase this summer...


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 26, 2011)

Any word on any other imminent Nikon announcements? After canon dodged the bullet on the last nikon announcement with the pink mirrorless camera, they probably got the impression they could delay and take their time with DSLR announcements... If Nikon did pull their trump card and announced a DSLR with the mirrorless, then i guarantee you the 5D would have been announced the next possible release date...


----------



## leGreve (Sep 26, 2011)

armando said:


> digital rev had the same feeling.
> 
> This is why the 5d MKIII is going to be something of an upgrade that we are going to have to just wait out, it has to fill some big shoes of it's predecessor and what we expect, kinda reminds me of how blizzard takes the longest time to make it's games Starcraft / Diablo.
> 
> ...



Ironically... this is exactly what their competition has right now... and at the price range of 5500 dollars, which again is cheaper than the projected price of the 2 video cams.

A mk III better have ALL of the above and more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2011)

leGreve said:


> How many of you have been like this since the start of the year:
> 
> "Should I buy mk II or wait for the mk III?"
> 
> ...



Last year at around this time, rumors were flying that a 5DIII was just around the corner. I didn't wait, I bought a 5DII...which I've now been enjoying for nearly a year.


----------



## Velo Steve (Sep 26, 2011)

No, Canon, no!

Video is, with a few exceptions, a slow and boring form of communication. Once people realize that no one wants to watch their boring clips, this will fade. Sure, it's *possible * now to shoot HD video at reasonable prices, but who needs it?

Apologies of course to those who actually are able to make good video.


----------



## Zuuyi (Sep 26, 2011)

kubelik said:


> look at gaming, where the Xbox 360 and PS3 are over two years overdue for an update, if you were to follow their original release cycle.



Playstation is on a 6 year cycle; 94, 2000, and 2006. So the PS4 is supposed to come out in 2012, not behind.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 26, 2011)

Velo Steve said:


> No, Canon, no!
> 
> Video is, with a few exceptions, a slow and boring form of communication. Once people realize that no one wants to watch their boring clips, this will fade. Sure, it's *possible * now to shoot HD video at reasonable prices, but who needs it?
> 
> Apologies of course to those who actually are able to make good video.



+1

The videos I make are hard to watch, I have stopped trying... the pics I take are not as terrible


----------



## rocketdesigner (Sep 26, 2011)

armando said:


> digital rev had the same feeling.
> 
> This is why the 5d MKIII is going to be something of an upgrade that we are going to have to just wait out, it has to fill some big shoes of it's predecessor and what we expect, kinda reminds me of how blizzard takes the longest time to make it's games Starcraft / Diablo.
> 
> ...



XLR input on a dslr body? You're kidding, right? .... it will never happen...


----------



## mreco99 (Sep 26, 2011)

On the videocamera... ok wotever..

Back to the more interesting rumor on 5Dmk2 replacement, there is no way we would find out if there is one coming. The moment is it actually known when a replacement is coming, virtually all 5dmk2 sales will stop, except those buyers with no interest in cameras which, lets face it, if your spending $$$$$ on 5dmk2 + bits, your generally going to research the internet a bit (or for most of us, a hell of a lot, infact WAy to much)

This is a very strange time given the devastation earlier this year to stock and manufacturing plants. Its not long ago they only just got back up to full production. So we know before July/Aug there was no stock of the 5Dmk2, so there was no stock pile to try and reduce. We are in September and there are price cuts, so this isnt to shift a massive stock pile of 5Dmk2's.
So obviously they are making 5dmk2 again, if they announces a replacement now, available for Feb 2012, who do you think is going to buy a 5dmk2? Thats right, the people i mentioned above and there arnt many of them at this price point.
So theres no way we will be finding out in advance when it will be out.

Which is GREAT news because that means it could still be out for XMAS!!! whoop whoop.

Personally i think they will keep slightly reducing the price of the 5dmk2 up till xmas, to maximise sales, and announce a replacement Feb/Mar 2012. If the sale of the 5dmk2 are weak they will bring the replacement forward, assuming its ready.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 26, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> ...
> Personally i think they will keep slightly reducing the price of the 5dmk2 up till xmas, to maximise sales, and announce a replacement Feb/Mar 2012. If the sale of the 5dmk2 are weak they will bring the replacement forward, assuming its ready.



Makes sense, unless people stop buying the 5D2, why would Canon be pushed to release a 5D3? 

5D2 plus Magic lantern firmware is almost a 5D mk. 2.5 if you look at all the video features, and great stuff like AEB 9 shots, Focus bracketing and a bunch of other stuff that some people want.

Personally the only thing I am looking for them to improve is even better high ISO performance, otherwise the 5d2 is such a great performer as it is.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2011)

Is the Date just a coincidence?

3rd of November ... MK III

3rd Anniversary to the day of the release of the video "Reverie" filmed with the 5D MK II?

Any Numerologists??

(Credit to Vincent Laforet's Blog)

http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2011/09/22/will-the-number-3-be-a-significant-number/


----------



## Dave Creu (Sep 26, 2011)

rocketdesigner said:


> armando said:
> 
> 
> > digital rev had the same feeling.
> ...



Unless they implement XLR input into the next generation battery grip. LOTS of filmmakers still want the DSLR form factor over a full on camcorder.


----------



## Meh (Sep 26, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is the Date just a coincidence?
> 
> 3rd of November ... MK III
> 
> ...



Love it.


----------



## traveller (Sep 26, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if there are no FF anouncements this year as there isn't exactly a lot of competition in respect of new models from Nikon or Sony. There's also not a lot of spare wealth going around at the moment. 

This will mean that 2012 would be a busy year for Canon as people will be expecting two new FF cameras, a new Rebel and a mirrorless system; on top of that the 7D and 60D will be getting close to the end of their product cycle...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 26, 2011)

K-amps said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



because if you wait until you simply have to release you then you have waited too long

release it early and you catch enough attention to even grab share from other makers

and in video they are going to utterly loose all they had gained, although maybe these new camcorders will pseudo help with that, depending but it also gives a bad feeling that now the video division will insist on DSLR video crippling since canon loves internal segmentation so much


----------



## lbloom (Sep 26, 2011)

The 5Dmkii has been "due" for replacement for a while but I guess Canon is resetting the refresh clock, hopefully the improvements will be worth the wait!


----------



## ecka (Sep 26, 2011)

"No 5D Mark III on Novemeber 3"?
What did you expect? Canon has never announced a DSLR in November (December too). Why it should be different this year? 
October is their last chance in 2011.


----------



## sailingmunch (Sep 26, 2011)

^ an evf will ruin the 5d line evf flickr and are unprofessional I prefer optical viewfinders but thats just me.


----------



## ecka (Sep 26, 2011)

sailingmunch said:



> ^ an evf will ruin the 5d line evf flickr and are unprofessional I prefer optical viewfinders but thats just me.


and you are not alone


----------



## thepancakeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is the Date just a coincidence?
> 
> 3rd of November ... MK III
> 
> ...



Not only that, but it will be 33 megapixel, improve ISO performance by 3 stops, and sell for $3k!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 26, 2011)

ecka said:


> sailingmunch said:
> 
> 
> > ^ an evf will ruin the 5d line evf flickr and are unprofessional I prefer optical viewfinders but thats just me.
> ...



Things heard in the past
1) Film is better, digital is unprofessional
2) Auto focus is unprofessional. Manual focus in what the Pros do.
3) Electronic aperture is for amateurs. I need the aperture ring.

Now, most people now will not go back to film, want their 90 point autofocus and all the exposure features that electronic aperture offer. And SOON, people will think the same thing about EVFs. They will say, how did I ever live without it? Why? Because EVFs allows a much broader range of useable lenses, much better judging of exposure and from what I understand (I might be wrong) a faster burst speed (like the new Sonys) which is only possible without the mirror.

Ironically, I shoot video so I don't use auto focus, I would prefer a manual aperture ring for more universal adaption. But I want an EVF because of benefits mentioned above, especially quicker snap judgement of exposure without relying so much on the meter when doing things Manual, which is what I almost always do.

Just like all other aspects of a modern camera, electronics will over take the OVF and in hindsight, people will embrace it and learn to like it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Things heard in the past
> 1) Film is better, digital is unprofessional
> 2) Auto focus is unprofessional. Manual focus in what the Pros do.
> 3) Electronic aperture is for amateurs. I need the aperture ring.
> ...



Yes, I can remember all of that over the years. Light meters, no photocell, press 25 flash bulbs, ASA 10 slide film, we've come alonng way. I also remember the mirrorless Canon Pellix QL which a friend of mine bought. It was never popular, because light loss was so critical in the days of slow film speeds, and manually focusing thru a darkened screen was only possible in good light.

Now, technology is capable of dealing with those shortcomings and the advantages are tipping the scale towards mirrorless for a large number of photographers. Just as some will always prefer tube stereos, some will prefer thru the lens, manual focus, etc. More power to them, but I expect them to become the exception as time goes on.


----------



## ecka (Sep 26, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > sailingmunch said:
> ...


However, today's EVF technology is not at the level when it is actually better than the OVF (yet). But I'm sure it will evolve and replace the pentaprism in the future. The problem is that nobody knows when that future is coming till it's already here.  Finally, 5D won't become a camcorder no matter what your dreams are, it's a DSLR. Just wait for Canon to release a FF something which will be THE camera for videos.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 26, 2011)

ecka said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



You know what's strange is that after shooting video with the Canon DSLRs, I now way prefer the DSLR form factor for shooting video. I've owned video cameras, a 16mm Eclair ACL and a Beaulieu super 8mm and the DSLR is so small and easy to shoot with, form factor wise, especially for hand held type stuff where often now, I just pull out the slack in the neck strap and it because a super stable rig of sorts, and you can do it quickly if you're shooting b-roll without setting up a rig. You just have so many options with DSLRs in terms of how to outfit it.

It's nice because you can add rigs and what not to make the DSLR as big and gadgety as you want, but it can be stripped all the way down to a simple, small camera; and that is something you just can't do with the larger video cameras.

The only reason why video people love the 5D is because it's the only Full Frame video camera so it has that special look that you can't get with other cameras.

Mostly, I just want the thing to come out. Tired of waiting like everyone else.


----------



## AG (Sep 27, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > gene_can_sing said:
> ...



Agreed


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Sep 27, 2011)

<sarcasm>

Well... Looks like everyone will just have to settle and deal with that piece of junk mkII... :

< / sarcasm>


C'mon folks.... who are you kidding? (directed at anyone that feels that this delay is apocalypse as we know it) 
I mean, I want the 5DmkIII released just as bad as the next guy... considering that my jump to FF has been directly linked to this release. But even I can't complain. I have an amazingly adequate 7D + glass that let's me do anything from helping me create the professional work that pays my bills, to letting me get completely creative in trying to express and capture what it is my brain is processing. 

I understand that the current mkII could be improved on in a number aspects, but I don't believe that the camera is holding anyone back from being able to work or play at full potential. Need faster AF? rent/acquire a 7D. Need more FPS, MP annnd need to stay Full Frame? Rent/use/borrow/purchase a 1D. Besides, if a job demands that much performance from equipment - the pay should more than cover the small investment on equipment AND your upgrade once the DSLR's are announced.

I'm done venting. It's just I feel that sometimes people lose track of the fact that a camera is a tool. Like a pencil, photoshop, phillips head screw drivers.. etc. A tool helps us carry out a task... but it is impossible for the task to be carried out without the tool being in skilled hands. In other words, I can't wait for that release, but until then... I will be just fine with what I got.


----------



## JonJT (Sep 27, 2011)

PXL_Pusher said:


> <sarcasm>
> 
> Well... Looks like everyone will just have to settle and deal with that piece of junk mkII... :
> 
> ...



It isn't a tool for all of us. To use an apt analogy, an SLR could be the weekend race car to some of us. We dont need it's utility, we have it because we want it, even if none of us will ever drive it like Schumacher, Stewart or Andretti. Indeed, I think shooting is more fun than speculating about future releases but, like many other toys (or tools, depending on who you talk to), we sometimes just want a new one.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 27, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > sailingmunch said:
> ...



Agreed. I don't see DSLR viewfinders getting as bright as film any time soon.


----------



## macfly (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess I'll suprise everyone by saying I think the live screen combined with auto focus is absolutely my favorite thing in photography. Sure for work I have to use the viewfinder, because the H2 & EOS 1Ds are made that way, but to me live screen autofocus is the biggest revolution in image making to come out of digital. It why I love digi-snap cameas, and can't wait for the NEX-7.


----------



## Flake (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict a lot of bankrupt camera stores. Digital imaging brought a huge windfall to camera makers & stores, the fact that the technology was in its infancy meant that new models were released yearly and there was a huge image quality gain by buying the latest model, however as the technology has matured the gains have become smaller & smaller, until now there's the posibility that manufacturers blinded by the megapixel war produce a camera which is actually worse than its predecessor, this actually happened in the Canon G10.

I do wonder if a Canon 5D MkIII will produce such noticeable image quality improvements that it'll be a 'must have' purchase. Product features are of course another area where manufacturers can improve, and the 5D MkII badly needs these, particularly autofocus, there's a reason to buy even if image quality doesn't improve.

But the big two manufacturers have not released a new camera for quite some time, Nikons 'compact' J1/V1 has not been well received and there's not likely to be queues at the counter for product, so camera shops are just ticking over, I've noticed fewer staff, and often fewer customers than the staff! It makes me wonder how long they can afford to keep the doors open when the customers are all keeping their cash saved up in anticipation of a new model.

Generally Canon announcements have followed Nikons, I don't expect them to announce the 5D MkIII until there's a D800 on the horizon, and there's no sign of that either!


----------



## aldvan (Sep 27, 2011)

I fully agree with Flake. My first digital was an S20. Coming from a Pentax LX with a rich set of lenses, the quality of those digital images was, per se, awful, but it was easy to understand the huge potential of the new technology. So, I was very happy to trade the S20, in few months, for a G1. In less than a year a new exchange was largely justified by the improved quality performed by a Nikon 5700. Next step, the following year, was a 350D, that allowed me to reenter the reflex+lenses range. It needed three years for the next step, 50D and one year for a 5D MkII and four L lenses. Each of these steps was justified by the big improvement in IQ. Recently I added a 1Ds MkIII, but, I have to say, that didn't mean a great improvement. I suppose, so, that the improvement of digital photography is reaching its top, until something really revolutionary will come.
If I have a look at great photographers portfolio, I can't imagine that the quality of their images could in any way improved by a new camera. Not enough, at least, to justify the anxiety manifested by many people in this forum to get a new model, since I can't believe that the market and R&D are ready, in these difficult times, for a real revolution, able to radically improve the quality of our pictures.
And a large depreciation of our equipment does not seem so desirable, if not for a real and substantial progress.
Different conclusion, obviously, if for us a new camera is something to treat ourselves like it would be for a new toy, but this is something quite different from a real and useful tool...


----------



## MazV-L (Sep 27, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Back to the more interesting rumor on 5Dmk2 replacement, there is no way we would find out if there is one coming. The moment is it actually known when a replacement is coming, virtually all 5dmk2 sales will stop, except those buyers with no interest in cameras which, lets face it, if your spending $$$$$ on 5dmk2 + bits, your generally going to research the internet a bit (or for most of us, a hell of a lot, infact WAy to much)
> 
> This is a very strange time given the devastation earlier this year to stock and manufacturing plants. Its not long ago they only just got back up to full production. So we know before July/Aug there was no stock of the 5Dmk2, so there was no stock pile to try and reduce. We are in September and there are price cuts, so this isnt to shift a massive stock pile of 5Dmk2's.
> So obviously they are making 5dmk2 again, if they announces a replacement now, available for Feb 2012, who do you think is going to buy a 5dmk2? Thats right, the people i mentioned above and there arnt many of them at this price point.


How about the camera-savvy people who can't afford the 5D ii at its current price range, ( so of course can't afford the 5Diii when its released) but are hoping to snap it up at a bargain price when the 5Diii is announced?!


----------



## K-amps (Sep 27, 2011)

MazV-L said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the more interesting rumor on 5Dmk2 replacement, there is no way we would find out if there is one coming. The moment is it actually known when a replacement is coming, virtually all 5dmk2 sales will stop, except those buyers with no interest in cameras which, lets face it, if your spending $$$$$ on 5dmk2 + bits, your generally going to research the internet a bit (or for most of us, a hell of a lot, infact WAy to much)
> ...



Get a 5d classic. It still has excellent image quality. One will run you about $900-$1200 on feebay depending on condition, use it for a few months, then sell it when the 5d3 comes... and not lose more than $50-100 Thats the price of a 1 day rental! Why wait?


----------



## geohsia (Sep 28, 2011)

To be honest I don't think Canon will release the Mark III until Nikon releases the D700s/D800.


----------



## Lucky5 (Sep 29, 2011)

Now here is something interesting. There is a major dealer in Germany (ac-foto.com) who gives a full refund on 5DIIâ€™s that will be bought right now, if Canon announces a 5DIII before 31st. of December. So when the company wouldn`t be sure, that there will be no announcement, I donâ€™t think they would offer that deal.


----------



## Meh (Sep 29, 2011)

Lucky5 said:


> Now here is something interesting. There is a major dealer in Germany (ac-foto.com) who gives a full refund on 5DIIâ€™s that will be bought right now, if Canon announces a 5DIII before 31st. of December. So when the company wouldn`t be sure, that there will be no announcement, I donâ€™t think they would offer that deal.



I wouldn't say they'd to be certain... it's a calculated risk to drive sales in the here and now. Does the fine print of that guarantee say the customer has to buy a 5D3 by a certain date to get the refund of the 5D2? 

If so, they're being very clever and it might be it might be win win for them... if the 5D3 isn't announced they just made a sale If it does get announced, they'd take back the 5D2 and sell a 5D3 which would, at full introduction pricing, have a higher profit for the store than the current price of 5D2. They'd probably be able to sell 5D2 used for not much less than new and overall they make money in either scenario.


----------



## Lucky5 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, I thought so too. It is pretty clever marketing.

The date is from now on until the 31st. of December. And it says you get a full refund and there is no word that you have to buy a 5DIII afterwards. So I think they are pretty sure.

I am really tempted to buy one because of the FF-sensor. But my current cams (1DIII and 7D) are fast and have a pretty good AF and I use it, too. I propably will miss the AF. Therefore I still wait. But like i said, it is very tempting, expecially since the price is that low.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 25, 2011)

The *heart *says *buy a 5D2 now.*

The *brain* says *wait and buy a 5D3 soon.*

*Simple:* *I like to follow my brain.*


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 25, 2011)

Isaac said:


> The *heart *says *buy a 5D2 now.*
> 
> The *brain* says *wait and buy a 5D3 soon.*
> 
> *Simple:* *I like to follow my brain.*



MY brain tells you to wait till the 5Dmkiii comes out, and then buy a mkii at a steep discount.


----------



## pedro (Oct 25, 2011)

remember your first date with that mindblowing you lady who's now your wife? we enjoyed the waiting...that's just what I do now 8)


----------



## Isaac (Oct 25, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > The *heart *says *buy a 5D2 now.*
> ...



That is exactly why* I don't* follow your brain.


----------



## luele (Oct 25, 2011)

And what its when the 5-series is stopped - and it's a 6 or 4? He writes thats the 5MKII succsessor is announced till 31.12. He doesn't write that it's the Mark III.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 25, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Why do people participate in stupid threads like this?



Dilbert, you are on a roll today. 

Seriously though, I'm kind of with you on this one.


----------



## htjunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

What is it with people posting in threads they're not interested in? Feel the need to chastise much? 

I am in that boat: I am thinking, seriously, about reselling my 7D + my 2 EF-S lenses to fund the purchase of a 5D, be it II or III, with the 24-105 kit lens. 

I will be buying it tomorrow night if nothing gets announced tomorrow (Oct 26). I just want to make sure they're not gonna release the 5DIII right after I spent 3 grand on a camera. If you can't understand that, you're an idiot.

However, for what it's worth, I am expecting that the 5D mkIII with be moved up the line into the low FPS studio/landscape camera that the 1Ds used to be. And therefore, the mere updated model of the 5DII will probably cost more in the $3500-$4000 range. And to keep an "entry-level" FF camera, they'll release a 6D or similar body, that will be the equivalent of the 60D in FF: smaller/lighter/cheaper body, weird ergonomics, swivel screen, AND no more than 18MP. I don't want any of these. The 5DII is a tried and true perfect camera for me (I do mostly landscape and portraits).


----------



## te4o (Oct 25, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Anyone that is going to wait for a 5D3 doesn't need a 5D2 now and won't need a 5D3 when it is released.
> 
> If you need a 5D series camera then you're going to buy one, irrespective of what may or may not come. If you had a 2 year old 5D2 and it went under the wheel of your car, are you going to wait until the 5D3 comes out before you buy a new one? No, you're going to buy one "tomorrow". If you're a hobbyist and you're toying around with an APS-C and wondering if you should go FF or not, then whether or not a 5D3 appears tomorrow or in 12 months is not going to make any difference to your decision making process. If you're a hobbyist and you need a FF camera then you'll buy. If you don't need it, you won't.
> 
> ...



C'mon dilbert, don't be so hard on us. Stating the obvious is always hard to swallow, I know. But to put it the otehrwayround - if you don't earn a living with photo/video, you don't need more than your phone-cam to document your life along, or a P&S at most. 
I am a hobbyist, yes, hobbyists just GROW in their needs, they don't surf the edge of technology like the 1D guys do. I'm are not in NEED for a FF it but it will add to my expression of art undoubtedly. If you live outside the big ebay pools of US and Europe it is difficult to buy&sell second hand. So, I am careful were I to spend my money on a FF with all the issues about to be improved (I borrowed one several times - my Carl Zeiss lenses deliver magnificent results there, so precise that I can see where the sensor technology from 2007 is struggling to cope with - dark areas are just messy, without colour detail, 800 ISO and above is just not looking nice enough, I don't want to go on here). 
I am not going to feed the shops on a week-old bread. That's for ducks...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Why do people participate in stupid threads like this?



Indeed. Ironic, isn't it. Ba dum bum.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 26, 2011)

JonJT said:


> PXL_Pusher said:
> 
> 
> > <sarcasm>
> ...



Not really a smart reason to push a new camera release ehh?? So everytime you get a new toy and play it for minutes then you will throw away and ask for a new cause you are bored with it? Jeez you must be really2 spoilt kid


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 26, 2011)

There is no chance we will see a new 5D for at least a year. It just doesn't make any sense to release it anywhere close to the 1X. Not to mention, the traditional difference in release has been 5D a year after 1Ds ii, and 5D mkii a year after 1Ds iii.


----------



## alchera75 (Oct 26, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> There is no chance we will see a new 5D for at least a year. It just doesn't make any sense to release it anywhere close to the 1X. Not to mention, the traditional difference in release has been 5D a year after 1Ds ii, and 5D mkii a year after 1Ds iii.



Yeah it does if you actually look at who would potentially buy a 5D MkIII v a 1D X ... its all in who they are marketed too and what is on offer within the bodies.

If they put enough distance between the two then there is no worries of one butchering the other's sales ... the only reason they would space out the releases would be either they have been in R&D and testing mode with the 1D X and as such the 5D MkIII may be behind because of that ... or that the bodies have a lot of similarities and those who would purchase a 1D would be tempted to by the 5D because of that.

People need to get things back to basics here. It is pretty simple. Combine what is new (and what they are able to achieve) with who they are selling it to (segments) ... you then begin to realise that things will fall into place based on the 1D release (whenever that will be).

Canon will not look to butcher their line up by making similar bodies ... there will be significant differences that will be enough for anyone even considering a FF to disseminate between the two (and any other FF they may bring to market).


----------



## Isaac (Oct 26, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> There is no chance we will see a new 5D for at least a year. It just doesn't make any sense to release it anywhere close to the 1X. Not to mention, the traditional difference in release has been 5D a year after 1Ds ii, and 5D mkii a year after 1Ds iii.



What do you mean* "no chance"?* 

*You have no idea what Canon is planning for the 5D3.* It may be released in the next few days, next month, March 2012, June 2012, September 2012 etc. We have not had this situation before where this is EOS 's 25th year with olympics also it's over it's 3 year cycle significantly by the time it gets shipped. 

Why can't Canon release the 5D3 near the 1DX - firstly they're reshuffling their lineup and secondly the 1DX and 5D3 are totally different target markets.

The truth is, no one knows when Canon are releasing the 5D3. It may be in 1 week, 1 month, 3 months, 6 months etc. *So it's best just to wait and see.*


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 26, 2011)

According to hte bods at PRo Solutions something nice is appearing on the 3rd.

No idea what that is though. But it's good.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

alchera75 said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > There is no chance we will see a new 5D for at least a year. It just doesn't make any sense to release it anywhere close to the 1X. Not to mention, the traditional difference in release has been 5D a year after 1Ds ii, and 5D mkii a year after 1Ds iii.
> ...



In many ways, the 5DII 'butchered' the 1DsIII sales, and many 1Ds customers got a 5DII instead for the video and other reasons. I agree that Canon will want to avoid that in the future.

The thing is, as the saying goes, you can't have your cake and eat it, too. Canon does have to differentiate the 1D X from the 5DIII, and there are a couple of ways to do that. One is time - the 5DIII comes out a year, or more (!) after the 1D X. The other is features, and especially if the 5DIII is going to have more MP, count on it being substantially crippled in other ways - most likely frame rate and the AF system. From a marketing standpoint, the two ways are probably on a continuum, i.e. the closer in time that the 5DIII comes compared to the 1D X, the more crippled is has to be.

So...people waiting for a 5DIII - do you want it announced on November 3rd, if it has 26 MP, 4 fps and the exact same AF as the 5DII? Do you want it announced in March when the 1D X comes out, if it has 30 MP, 4.2 fps, and the 9 cross-type points of the xxD line? Or do you want to wait for a late 2012 announcement with 2013 availability, if it has 36 MP, 4.5 fps, and 15 cross-type points?


----------



## lol (Oct 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> So...people waiting for a 5DIII - do you want it announced on November 3rd, if it has 26 MP, 4 fps and the exact same AF as the 5DII? Do you want it announced in March when the 1D X comes out, if it has 30 MP, 4.2 fps, and the 9 cross-type points of the xxD line? Or do you want to wait for a late 2012 announcement with 2013 availability, if it has 36 MP, 4.5 fps, and 15 cross-type points?


Alternative option, increased price:
I want it out "soon", 35MP+, 4fps, 7D style AF, *price position increased* somewhere between 5D2 and 1D lines. I'll pay more for more, without going into 1D territory. It doesn't have to be called 5D3 but would be in a 5D/7D style body not 1D style body. Anyone else with me on this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

lol said:


> Alternative option, increased price:
> I want it out "soon", 35MP+, 4fps, 7D style AF, *price position increased* somewhere between 5D2 and 1D lines. I'll pay more for more, without going into 1D territory. It doesn't have to be called 5D3 but would be in a 5D/7D style body not 1D style body. Anyone else with me on this?



I like the idea, but honestly, I think you'll have a whole lot of people with you in spirit...but not in wallet. One of the reasons for the 5DII's massive success was it's (relatively) affordable price tag, that put it within reach of committed amateurs. It was no accident that Canon bucked economic and internal historical trends to release the 5DII at a price substantially lower than the original 5D. While I can certainly see an increased price for the 5DIII relative to launch price of the 5DII, I can't see it going over $3K - and IMO it would need to be ~$4K for 'soon' and '35+ MP, 4 fps, 7Dlike AF).

Would you pay $4K for that? If Canon's market research tells them there are a lot of 'you' out there, we might well see a different nD camera with those specs, and the proposed splitting of the 5D line might be to a video-oriented 5DIII (with the 1D X's 18 MP sensor) in the $2.5-3K range and a new xD line with high MP (and probably down to 3 MP, and unfortunately, still with a handicapped AF). I know that I keep harping on AF, but looking at Canon's history vis-a-vis Nikon, in very broad terms Nikon has delivered good AF across all the lines, and differentiated based on resolution, while Canon has delivered good resolution across all the lines and differentiated based on AF.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 26, 2011)

lol said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So...people waiting for a 5DIII - do you want it announced on November 3rd, if it has 26 MP, 4 fps and the exact same AF as the 5DII? Do you want it announced in March when the 1D X comes out, if it has 30 MP, 4.2 fps, and the 9 cross-type points of the xxD line? Or do you want to wait for a late 2012 announcement with 2013 availability, if it has 36 MP, 4.5 fps, and 15 cross-type points?
> ...



This would happen with $6000 price tag. Since the price gap is really big now. The next 5d mk iii might as well take the 1d price if it is coming soon


----------



## niko (Oct 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > Alternative option, increased price:
> ...



All of these are valid points however there are large differences between 1Dx and 1Ds3 which are not accounted for. The 1DX competes in the photo journalist/sports segments where autofocus, speed and low light performance are key to capturing the image, while the 1Ds3 was meant to be a high res studio/landscape camera, where the autofocus and weather sealing are not as important as resolution and dynamic range (which is what the 5D2 delivered for 1/3 of the price).

I believe Canon will not put comparable features, in relation to the segment where the cameras compete, however there is large room for improvement from the current 5D features without encroaching in the 1DX territory.


----------



## torger (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Canon will have to release a high resolution FF body, if not to respond to nikon's (rumoured) 36 megapixel D800.

My hope is that they release two more FF bodies, one "lower end" perhaps even cheaper than 5Dmk2 is today, with say 18 megapixels resolution with a bit lesser build quality not superfast and no super AF (but really good video of course) which aim for the masses, and then a mid-end high res FF body (30-40 megapixels), say $3500-$4000, build quality considerably better than 5Dmk2 (should work for outdoor professionals) but will be slow and may not have the best AF. A camera to fill the 1DsIII void but a price point more accessible to those serious amateurs that like high res photo (landscape photography is not big among professionals, but big among amateurs).

I would go for the high res version, that is what I want.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing, it has been exactly one month since this was posted and it's still *"Novemeber"*. 

Anyway, the 5D3 should also have "3 sensors" and "gapless mirrors" like the 1Dx allegedly has according to PhotoTips.biz. ;D


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, having now played with the 1DX, I can say that if Canon released a 5D3 with 30+mp sensor, 5D2 frame rate, 7D focusing, 12800 usable ISO and improved video for Â£2200, it would not interfere with the 1DX market.

It might impact on MF sales though...and I think it would carry on the 5D legacy whilst assisting the reinvention of the 1D brand...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Further, it could have fewer AF sensor spots and it would make no difference to *me*. If I mount it on a tripod, I don't even use the AF sensor at all and probably never will again - with live view I can precisely select where I what I want to focus.



I'll bet there are a lot of people who feel that way, and Canon knows it, and that's the market segment for a high MP camera. Which is exactly why such a camera won't get a '7D-like AF'.



dilbert said:


> But if the price was $3000, would people expect weather sealing?
> Would they expect dual card slots?If Canon splits the 5D and bring out a FF DSLR that undercuts the A9x on price, how do they keep it, the 5D successor, the 1DX and 7D successor all different?



LOL. Of course some people will. The 7D at half that price has better weather sealing. But then, some people expect all that and a bag of chips for a song.



dilbert said:


> I also wonder if the build quality will stay the same - i.e. no weather sealing on the 5D3. That won't upset the folks using the camera to shoot video, nor those in the studio, just the hoards on the internet forums that won't buy it because it isn't 100% weather sealed (well, they wouldn't have bought it anyway, but if they want to pretend, why should we stop them?)



Careful there...that's perilously close to sounding elitist and discriminatory...and goodness knows, that sort of attitude has no place on these forums. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

dilbert said:


> So out of curiosity, I'm looking at the EOS 1v vs EOS 3 (the EOS 3 replaced the EOS 5)
> 
> Notable differences (aside from the build):



...and frame rate.


----------



## hambergler (Oct 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> alchera75 said:
> 
> 
> > HurtinMinorKey said:
> ...



You forgot to factor in what Nikon does as well.

The D700's AF system is infinitely better than that of the 5d mk II. It's biggest gripe with most people is the lack of video which I'm sure they will be correcting this time around.

I'd much rather they cripple the FPS (3FPS) than the AF. The D700 already has a 51 point system which is IMO better than everything currently available on the market besides the 1DX

IMO drop

weather sealing
magnesium body
lack of battery grip
dual card slots
worse FPS
worse ISO
smaller/worse LCD
less viewfinder coverage

if there isn't even 3x5 cross type points imo this camera will be a major disappointment.

This is assuming they are going to a 30+ MP sensor.

IMO they should design it to complement the 1DX and with that than it will be tempting to pick one up along with the 1DX.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

hambergler said:


> You forgot to factor in what Nikon does as well.
> 
> The D700 already has a 51 point system which is IMO better than everything currently available on the market besides the 1DX



Not really. As I've stated before, the real competition between the two companies plays out on the battlefield of P&S cameras and entry-level dSLRs. By the time comsumers are considering a high-end or pro body, most are invested in a system and inertia means they won't switch (empty threats on internet forums notwithstanding).

Why is the D700's AF better? It's got 51 points, but if that's the basis, then more MP automatically make a camera better, too. Physics and geometry tell us that the wider the baseline for a triangulation measurement, the more accurate the measurment. AFAIK, all Nikon AF systems use f/5.6-sensitive line sensors. Canon systems have up to f/2.8-sensitive line sensors, which are more accurate than f/5.6-sensitive points. Just one more thing to consider...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 26, 2011)

Also, until now Nikon still can't figure out how to make cross-type sensors away from the center of the frame, even their much-ballyhooed 51-pt. AF sensor only has cross-type sensors in a narrow 3x5 column in the center, an incremental improvement over the 45-pt. AF w/ 7 cross-type center AF points from the first EOS-1 models in the 90's. They don't even have dedicated AF CPUs, so many users resort to using only 11 or 21 of those 51pts. to increase responsiveness and initial acquisition.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 26, 2011)

Isaac said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > There is no chance we will see a new 5D for at least a year. It just doesn't make any sense to release it anywhere close to the 1X. Not to mention, the traditional difference in release has been 5D a year after 1Ds ii, and 5D mkii a year after 1Ds iii.
> ...



Totally different markets? I doubt that. They'd have to nerf the 5dmrkiii pretty bad for it not to cannibalize any 1DX sales. I agree with neuroanatomist when he says that "time" is a good way to differentiate the two. Plus the mrkii is still selling well. So for all of the reasons mentioned, the probability of getting your hands on a 5Diii within a year is very low. 

But for the sake of discussion, say they did want to differentiate it with fps. Would people be happy with 36MP at 2fps(slower than its predecessor)?


----------



## hambergler (Oct 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> hambergler said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to factor in what Nikon does as well.
> ...



More is definitely not better but in this case I would take Nikons AF system over the 19 point in the 7D which people have been clamoring for.

I own a 7D. Have used a D700 and a 5d/5d Mk II. D700 AF is much better in low light than the other 3 (Canon 7D, 5D II, and 5D. That said I have not used the 1D Mark IV or 1Ds Mark III so am unfamiliar with canon's 51 point system.


----------



## willhuff.net (Oct 26, 2011)

On another site, I read someone's hands on review of the 1DX and he said he overheard two Canon employees hinting at the November announcement. The writer said that it would make a lot of people happy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2011)

willhuff.net said:


> On another site, I read someone's hands on review of the 1DX and he said he overheard two Canon employees hinting at the November announcement. The writer said that it would make a lot of people happy.



It's a Hollywood announcement. Maybe it's an X Mark I Electronic Clapperboard that will make a lot of 2nd ACs happy...


----------



## moreorless (Oct 26, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Totally different markets? I doubt that. They'd have to nerf the 5dmrkiii pretty bad for it not to cannibalize any 1DX sales. I agree with neuroanatomist when he says that "time" is a good way to differentiate the two. Plus the mrkii is still selling well. So for all of the reasons mentioned, the probability of getting your hands on a 5Diii within a year is very low.



If Canon don't release any other FF camera in the near future the 1DX will obviously benefit as some may buy it even if its features don't totally suit them but I don't see that as "cannibalizing" 1DX sales if they release something more suitable for those users.

The markets just seem far more different than the 1Ds mk3/ and 5D mk2, there you had two bodies sold on MP first with the higher end one also giving some of the 1D functionality(decent FPS, high end AF, high end double grip build). Not everyone may have been happy with the 5D's AF and build but equally the 1Ds mk3's AF and build/size plus the prenuim they came at was probabley overkill.



> But for the sake of discussion, say they did want to differentiate it with fps. Would people be happy with 36MP at 2fps(slower than its predecessor)?



The 1DX processor seems to hint that 3 FPS for 36 megapixels which would I'd guess keep most users happy and make sure it stayed well away from the 1DX.

If your getting below 3 FPS then I'd say that would depend on the cameras market, if its the only FF body besides the 1DX thats perhaps too low but if theres also a lower megapixel 5D sized body with higher FPS then the ultra high megapixel body would I'd guess be mainly selling to the landscape/studio market were FPS isnt that important.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> willhuff.net said:
> 
> 
> > On another site, I read someone's hands on review of the 1DX and he said he overheard two Canon employees hinting at the November announcement. The writer said that it would make a lot of people happy.
> ...



The 5D line does of course have some connection with hollywood though so both the high end videocam and it being annouced at the same time might not be impossible.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 26, 2011)

moreorless said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...


i agree i certainly think its a possibility the 5dmk2 is what made it for canon in the video scene sounds like the perfect venue to announce its successor i would say 75% chance we will see a 5d mk3 on november 3rd.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Oct 26, 2011)

moreorless said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...



"Some connection?" The 5D2 has a HUGE connection to Hollywood. I've worked in TV in Los Angeles for 10 years, and the 5D2 / 7D was the most important "video" camera that Canon has ever made. It's ability to do shallow focus at an affordable price has drastically altered the independent film landscape and many things on TV (more low budget projects of course) are shot on the Canons.

So I'm hoping for a Full Frame Stills/ video hybrid on Nov3rd. 

Not holding my breath though.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 26, 2011)

also nov 3rd the date could mean something here


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 26, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I'll bet you karma you won't see the successor then. I still think we'll see two dedicated video cameras. The lower end compatible with the EF lenses and 4:2:2. And the upper end 4k(fingers crossed) with PL lenses. Red Camera is announcing that day, so clearly Canon is trying to upstage them.


----------



## te4o (Oct 27, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> So...people waiting for a 5DIII - do you want it announced on November 3rd, if it has 26 MP, 4 fps and the exact same AF as the 5DII? Do you want it announced in March when the 1D X comes out, if it has 30 MP, 4.2 fps, and the 9 cross-type points of the xxD line? Or do you want to wait for a late 2012 announcement with 2013 availability, if it has 36 MP, 4.5 fps, and 15 cross-type points?



Neuro, thanks for asking! Best thing to happen is to have the first announced on Nov 3rd - most will be happy with 24-6 MP and a better IQ/lower noise/higher DR/gapless microlenses etc etc (although I don't need AF at all I can't believe they'll be using the current AF again) = 20 % better everything and probably 20% price increase...
And next year (after Nikon's try) Canon can release whatever MP count professionals want; if 36 will be the near high-end of the FF format that's not going to come in just one step from now. Gradual evolution... more money.


----------



## mreco99 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Theres no way a 5DMK3 will be announced before Xmas imho*

Theres no way a 5DMK2 replacement will be announced before Xmas imho

If the 1DX availability is so far in the future from actual announcement, i cant imagine the 5DMK2 replacement will be available before the 1DX.

Therefore why announce the 5DMK2 replacement before Xmas and potentially kill a hell of a lot of prosumer Xmas sales. People like to buy themselves a present as Xmas, some sort of justification, and the 5Dmk2 price point is exactly that.
The 1DX announcement didnt matter before Xmas as its not the sort of camera that sells as Xmas presents, so getting the word out there that Canon have some amazing new tech (in thier opnion) will help save face and customers.

I think Canon are struggling more than they let on imho.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Theres no way a 5DMK3 will be announced before Xmas imho*

5D mark iii will be announce whenever canon wants it to be announce. All of us canon's minion can only speculate and it ends there.


----------



## mreco99 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Theres no way a 5DMK3 will be announced before Xmas imho*

really? I thought if i asked Canon directly, they would release it?


----------



## Meh (Oct 29, 2011)

The prices of the 5D2 are just too low that I couldn't hold out any longer. Picked up a 5D2 body for $1899 today but won't open the box until after Nov 3rd. Just in case bornshooter is right this time!!!


----------

